# Won't He Look So Cute!



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

if your sale doesn't go through, let me know. Cargo doesn't look much bigger than my mini donk


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

littrella said:


> if your sale doesn't go through, let me know. Cargo doesn't look much bigger than my mini donk


I will =) Cargo is 35" and the harness is on all the smallest holes.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Danee is 33" so it might be too big


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

littrella said:


> Danee is 33" so it might be too big


 
Yeah it would probably be too big =(


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

omg he's so cuuuuuute!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

He will look soooo cute in blue!


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks =) I love my boy. Still trying to sell the black one. Sale fell through =(


----------



## ounominece (Nov 10, 2012)

don't give up keep posting it everywhere on the internet. word get's out, Boom . Sold! trust me it works, He looks so cute in blue!


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

precious


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Still trying to sell my black harness =/


----------

